# Random shutdowns (related to video)

## lesha_n

Dear Gentoo experts,

I decided to post this as a new thread since the previous postings are fairly dated now and there is new information. Previous thread can be found here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-941856-highlight-.html.

I continue to have random system shutdowns (power off, not clean shutdowns) and freezes after installing Gentoo on my new hardware (i7-3770k, Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H mobo, Patriot DDR3-1600 16G RAM). I am now fairly certain that the shutdowns are related to the video system.

Here is what happens. When I boot into text mode (no X), as long as I do not use a framebuffer or KMS (to get a high-resolution text console), the system appears to be stable. I can 'emerge system' or 'emerge world' or 'revdep-rebuild' a few times in a row, leave the machine on for a long time (a day or two) -- everything seems ok. 

However, if I use a high-resolution console, either though KMS or framebuffer, sooner or later (from right away when logging in to about within a few hours) my box just shuts down, ungracefully, basically just powers off. Obviously, I have separate kernel builds for the framebuffer and for the KMS, as per http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer and http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KMS.

 For the framebuffer, I cannot get uvesafb to work for some reason, i.e. passing "video=uvesafb" has no effect: I do not get a high-res console, only the default 160x40 chars -- and guess what: the system appears stable. VGA works, i.e I can pass e.g. "video=vesafb vga=0x037" to get a high-res console, but the system is unstable.

 With KMS the system is stable as long as I pass "nomodeset" (and hence get the default 160x40 chars console), otherwise unstable.

I was also attempting to start X, with no success so far. With KMS-enabled kernel I am able to "startx" and get into XFce4, but both keyboard and mouse are completely frozen, and I cannot get out of X (Ctrl-Alt-SysRq-r or Alt-SysRq-k do not seem to work). I have xf86-input-evdev and xf86-video-intel installed, and emerged again, but it does not help.

I started looking through the log files to get any clue of the possible reason for shutdowns. Noticed a few lines in /var/log/messages that look suspicious; however I am not sure how serious are these concerns:

```

...

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 65536K stolen memory

...

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: mtrr: type mismatch for e0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: [drm] MTRR allocation failed.  Graphics performance may suffer.

...

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psargs-359)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT2._GTF] (Node ffff88041d07ad08), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psparse-536)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psargs-359)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff88041d07ac90), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psparse-536)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ata4.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GH22LS30, 1.00, max UDMA/100

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psargs-359)

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff88041d07ac90), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psparse-536)

...

Nov 21 23:56:24 oka kernel: ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)

...

```

Would appreciate any ideas or questions, and will gladly provide further info. I am pasting full /var/log/messages below. I am working with kernel versions 3.4.9 (both manually complied and genkernel) and 3.5.7 (manually compiled).

Has anyone with this or similar hardware had success with rinning Gentoo (i7-3770k or similar, Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H mobo)? I would appreciate any pointers.

Many thanks,

Aleksey

----------

## lesha_n

Here is output from dmesg:

[code:1:140f99d6dc]

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.2.28-std300-amd64 (root@catalyst) (gcc version 4.4.7 (Gentoo 4.4.7 p1.0, pie-0.4.5) ) #2 SMP Tue Aug 21 18:35:38 UTC 2012

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/isolinux/rescue64 docache

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000020000000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000020000000 - 0000000020200000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000020200000 - 0000000040004000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000040004000 - 0000000040005000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000040005000 - 00000000d9432000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000d9432000 - 00000000d99b6000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000d99b6000 - 00000000d99b7000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000d99b7000 - 00000000d9ae3000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000d9ae3000 - 00000000da2b1000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000da2b1000 - 00000000da2b2000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000da2b2000 - 00000000da2f5000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000da2f5000 - 00000000dac7f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000dac7f000 - 00000000dafd7000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000dafd7000 - 00000000db000000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000db800000 - 00000000dfa00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f8000000 - 00000000fc000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed04000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 000000041f600000 (usable)

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] EFI v2.31 by American Megatrends

[    0.000000]  ACPI=0xd9ac3000  ACPI 2.0=0xd9ac3000  SMBIOS=0xf04c0  MPS=0xfd440 

[    0.000000] Kernel-defined memdesc doesn't match the one from EFI!

[    0.000000] EFI: mem00: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000000000000-0x0000000000008000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem01: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000000008000-0x0000000000058000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem02: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000000058000-0x0000000000059000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem03: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000000059000-0x000000000005f000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem04: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x000000000005f000-0x0000000000060000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem05: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000000060000-0x000000000009f000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem06: type=6, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x000000000009f000-0x00000000000a0000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem07: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000000100000-0x0000000001000000) (15MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem08: type=2, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000001000000-0x0000000002979000) (25MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem09: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000002979000-0x0000000020000000) (470MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem10: type=0, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000020000000-0x0000000020200000) (2MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem11: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000020200000-0x00000000369be000) (359MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem12: type=2, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000369be000-0x00000000374d7000) (11MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem13: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000374d7000-0x0000000040004000) (139MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem14: type=0, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000040004000-0x0000000040005000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem15: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000040005000-0x0000000096097000) (1376MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem16: type=2, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000096097000-0x00000000c93c8000) (819MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem17: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000c93c8000-0x00000000c93ce000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem18: type=1, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000c93ce000-0x00000000c9484000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem19: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000c9484000-0x00000000cc416000) (47MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem20: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc416000-0x00000000cc436000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem21: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc436000-0x00000000cc43a000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem22: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc43a000-0x00000000cc44b000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem23: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc44b000-0x00000000cc44f000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem24: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc44f000-0x00000000cc462000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem25: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc462000-0x00000000cc467000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem26: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc467000-0x00000000cc471000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem27: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc471000-0x00000000cc475000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem28: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc475000-0x00000000cc48b000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem29: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc48b000-0x00000000cc495000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem30: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc495000-0x00000000cc49d000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem31: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc49d000-0x00000000cc4a0000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem32: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc4a0000-0x00000000cc4b1000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem33: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc4b1000-0x00000000cc4bb000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem34: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc4bb000-0x00000000cc4f3000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem35: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc4f3000-0x00000000cc537000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem36: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc537000-0x00000000cc54c000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem37: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc54c000-0x00000000cc597000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem38: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc597000-0x00000000cc598000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem39: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc598000-0x00000000cc59d000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem40: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc59d000-0x00000000cc59e000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem41: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc59e000-0x00000000cc5aa000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem42: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc5aa000-0x00000000cc5ab000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem43: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc5ab000-0x00000000cc5bd000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem44: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc5bd000-0x00000000cc5c2000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem45: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc5c2000-0x00000000cc5c6000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem46: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc5c6000-0x00000000cc5c7000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem47: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc5c7000-0x00000000cc5e3000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem48: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc5e3000-0x00000000cc5e4000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem49: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc5e4000-0x00000000cc617000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem50: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc617000-0x00000000cc638000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem51: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc638000-0x00000000cc659000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem52: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc659000-0x00000000cc670000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem53: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc670000-0x00000000cc6e4000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem54: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc6e4000-0x00000000cc6e5000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem55: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc6e5000-0x00000000cc710000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem56: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc710000-0x00000000cc777000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem57: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc777000-0x00000000cc77a000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem58: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc77a000-0x00000000cc799000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem59: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc799000-0x00000000cc79d000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem60: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc79d000-0x00000000cc7af000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem61: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc7af000-0x00000000cc7b3000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem62: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc7b3000-0x00000000cc7c6000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem63: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc7c6000-0x00000000cc7cb000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem64: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc7cb000-0x00000000cc7d5000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem65: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc7d5000-0x00000000cc7d9000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem66: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc7d9000-0x00000000cc7ef000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem67: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc7ef000-0x00000000cc7f9000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem68: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc7f9000-0x00000000cc801000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem69: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc801000-0x00000000cc805000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem70: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc805000-0x00000000cc814000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem71: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc814000-0x00000000cc81e000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem72: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc81e000-0x00000000cc8bf000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem73: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc8bf000-0x00000000cc8c3000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem74: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc8c3000-0x00000000cc8d4000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem75: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc8d4000-0x00000000cc8d8000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem76: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc8d8000-0x00000000cc8eb000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem77: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc8eb000-0x00000000cc8f0000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem78: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc8f0000-0x00000000cc8fb000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem79: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc8fb000-0x00000000cc8ff000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem80: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc8ff000-0x00000000cc914000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem81: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc914000-0x00000000cc91e000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem82: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc91e000-0x00000000cc939000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem83: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc939000-0x00000000cc943000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem84: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc943000-0x00000000cc99d000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem85: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc99d000-0x00000000cc9be000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem86: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc9be000-0x00000000cc9e2000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem87: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc9e2000-0x00000000cc9e6000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem88: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc9e6000-0x00000000cc9f8000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem89: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc9f8000-0x00000000cc9fc000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem90: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cc9fc000-0x00000000cca0e000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem91: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cca0e000-0x00000000cca13000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem92: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cca13000-0x00000000cca1e000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem93: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cca1e000-0x00000000cca22000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem94: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cca22000-0x00000000cca38000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem95: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cca38000-0x00000000cca3e000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem96: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cca3e000-0x00000000ccab9000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem97: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000ccab9000-0x00000000ccabc000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem98: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000ccabc000-0x00000000ccb30000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem99: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000ccb30000-0x00000000ccb31000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem100: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000ccb31000-0x00000000cd21d000) (6MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem101: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cd21d000-0x00000000cd21e000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem102: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000cd21e000-0x00000000d6bd0000) (153MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem103: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000d6bd0000-0x00000000d6bd3000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem104: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000d6bd3000-0x00000000d6cc0000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem105: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000d6cc0000-0x00000000d6cc1000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem106: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000d6cc1000-0x00000000d6ccc000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem107: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000d6ccc000-0x00000000d6ccd000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem108: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000d6ccd000-0x00000000d86d8000) (26MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem109: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000d86d8000-0x00000000d91ba000) (10MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem110: type=2, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000d91ba000-0x00000000d91c4000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem111: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000d91c4000-0x00000000d9432000) (2MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem112: type=0, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000d9432000-0x00000000d974d000) (3MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem113: type=0, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000d974d000-0x00000000d99b6000) (2MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem114: type=9, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000d99b6000-0x00000000d99b7000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem115: type=10, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000d99b7000-0x00000000d9a30000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem116: type=10, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000d9a30000-0x00000000d9ad5000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem117: type=10, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000d9ad5000-0x00000000d9adb000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem118: type=10, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000d9adb000-0x00000000d9ae3000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem119: type=6, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000d9ae3000-0x00000000d9fae000) (4MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem120: type=6, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000d9fae000-0x00000000da180000) (1MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem121: type=6, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000da180000-0x00000000da182000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem122: type=6, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000da182000-0x00000000da191000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem123: type=6, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000da191000-0x00000000da193000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem124: type=6, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000da193000-0x00000000da231000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem125: type=5, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000da231000-0x00000000da24a000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem126: type=5, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000da24a000-0x00000000da2b1000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem127: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000da2b1000-0x00000000da2b2000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem128: type=10, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000da2b2000-0x00000000da2f5000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem129: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000da2f5000-0x00000000da468000) (1MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem130: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000da468000-0x00000000dac50000) (7MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem131: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000dac50000-0x00000000dac53000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem132: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000dac53000-0x00000000dac55000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem133: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000dac55000-0x00000000dac62000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem134: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000dac62000-0x00000000dac74000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem135: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000dac74000-0x00000000dac75000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem136: type=3, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000dac75000-0x00000000dac77000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem137: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000dac77000-0x00000000dac7f000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem138: type=6, attr=0x800000000000000f, range=[0x00000000dac7f000-0x00000000dafd7000) (3MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem139: type=4, attr=0xf, range=[0x00000000dafd7000-0x00000000db000000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem140: type=7, attr=0xf, range=[0x0000000100000000-0x000000041f600000) (12790MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem141: type=0, attr=0x8000000000000000, range=[0x00000000db800000-0x00000000dfa00000) (66MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem142: type=11, attr=0x8000000000000001, range=[0x00000000f8000000-0x00000000fc000000) (64MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem143: type=11, attr=0x8000000000000001, range=[0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec01000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem144: type=11, attr=0x8000000000000001, range=[0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fed04000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem145: type=11, attr=0x8000000000000001, range=[0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000fed20000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem146: type=11, attr=0x8000000000000001, range=[0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee01000) (0MB)

[    0.000000] EFI: mem147: type=11, attr=0x8000000000000001, range=[0x00000000ff000000-0x0000000100000000) (16MB)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.7 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. To be filled by O.E.M./Z77X-UD3H, BIOS F18 10/24/2012

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x41f600 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-DFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask C00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 400000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0E0000000 mask FE0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 base 0DC000000 mask FFC000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 base 0DB800000 mask FFF800000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   5 base 41F800000 mask FFF800000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   6 base 41F600000 mask FFFE00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000]   8 disabled

[    0.000000]   9 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] original variable MTRRs

[    0.000000] reg 0, base: 0GB, range: 16GB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 1, base: 16GB, range: 512MB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 2, base: 3584MB, range: 512MB, type UC

[    0.000000] reg 3, base: 3520MB, range: 64MB, type UC

[    0.000000] reg 4, base: 3512MB, range: 8MB, type UC

[    0.000000] reg 5, base: 16888MB, range: 8MB, type UC

[    0.000000] reg 6, base: 16886MB, range: 2MB, type UC

[    0.000000] total RAM covered: 16302M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 64K 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 128K 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 256K 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 512K 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 1M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 2M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 4M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 8M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 16M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 32M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 64M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 128M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 256M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 512M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 1G 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 2G 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -1G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K 	chunk_size: 128K 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K 	chunk_size: 256K 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K 	chunk_size: 512K 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K 	chunk_size: 1M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K 	chunk_size: 2M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K 	chunk_size: 4M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K 	chunk_size: 8M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 128K 	chunk_size: 16M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 128K 	chunk_size: 32M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 128K 	chunk_size: 64M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K 	chunk_size: 128M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K 	chunk_size: 256M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K 	chunk_size: 512M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K 	chunk_size: 1G 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 128K 	chunk_size: 2G 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -1G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K 	chunk_size: 256K 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K 	chunk_size: 512K 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K 	chunk_size: 1M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K 	chunk_size: 2M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K 	chunk_size: 4M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K 	chunk_size: 8M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 256K 	chunk_size: 16M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 256K 	chunk_size: 32M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 256K 	chunk_size: 64M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K 	chunk_size: 128M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K 	chunk_size: 256M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K 	chunk_size: 512M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K 	chunk_size: 1G 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 256K 	chunk_size: 2G 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -1G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K 	chunk_size: 512K 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K 	chunk_size: 1M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K 	chunk_size: 2M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K 	chunk_size: 4M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K 	chunk_size: 8M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 512K 	chunk_size: 16M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 512K 	chunk_size: 32M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 512K 	chunk_size: 64M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K 	chunk_size: 128M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K 	chunk_size: 256M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K 	chunk_size: 512M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K 	chunk_size: 1G 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 512K 	chunk_size: 2G 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -1G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M 	chunk_size: 1M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M 	chunk_size: 2M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M 	chunk_size: 4M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M 	chunk_size: 8M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 1M 	chunk_size: 16M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 1M 	chunk_size: 32M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 1M 	chunk_size: 64M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M 	chunk_size: 128M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M 	chunk_size: 256M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M 	chunk_size: 512M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M 	chunk_size: 1G 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 1M 	chunk_size: 2G 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -1G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M 	chunk_size: 2M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M 	chunk_size: 4M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M 	chunk_size: 8M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 2M 	chunk_size: 16M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 2M 	chunk_size: 32M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 2M 	chunk_size: 64M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -8M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M 	chunk_size: 128M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M 	chunk_size: 256M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M 	chunk_size: 512M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M 	chunk_size: 1G 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 2M 	chunk_size: 2G 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -1G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 4M 	chunk_size: 4M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 4M 	chunk_size: 8M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 4M 	chunk_size: 16M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -6M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 4M 	chunk_size: 32M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -6M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 4M 	chunk_size: 64M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -6M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 4M 	chunk_size: 128M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 2M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 4M 	chunk_size: 256M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 2M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 4M 	chunk_size: 512M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 2M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 4M 	chunk_size: 1G 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 2M

[    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 4M 	chunk_size: 2G 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: -1022M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M 	chunk_size: 8M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 246M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M 	chunk_size: 16M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 118M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M 	chunk_size: 32M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 6M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M 	chunk_size: 64M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 6M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M 	chunk_size: 128M 	num_reg: 9  	lose cover RAM: 6M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M 	chunk_size: 256M 	num_reg: 9  	lose cover RAM: 6M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M 	chunk_size: 512M 	num_reg: 9  	lose cover RAM: 6M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M 	chunk_size: 1G 	num_reg: 9  	lose cover RAM: 6M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M 	chunk_size: 2G 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 6M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 16M 	chunk_size: 16M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 126M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 16M 	chunk_size: 32M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 14M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 16M 	chunk_size: 64M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 14M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 16M 	chunk_size: 128M 	num_reg: 9  	lose cover RAM: 14M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 16M 	chunk_size: 256M 	num_reg: 9  	lose cover RAM: 14M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 16M 	chunk_size: 512M 	num_reg: 9  	lose cover RAM: 14M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 16M 	chunk_size: 1G 	num_reg: 9  	lose cover RAM: 14M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 16M 	chunk_size: 2G 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 14M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 32M 	chunk_size: 32M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 78M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 32M 	chunk_size: 64M 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 46M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 32M 	chunk_size: 128M 	num_reg: 9  	lose cover RAM: 46M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 32M 	chunk_size: 256M 	num_reg: 9  	lose cover RAM: 46M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 32M 	chunk_size: 512M 	num_reg: 9  	lose cover RAM: 46M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 32M 	chunk_size: 1G 	num_reg: 9  	lose cover RAM: 46M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 32M 	chunk_size: 2G 	num_reg: 10  	lose cover RAM: 46M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64M 	chunk_size: 64M 	num_reg: 9  	lose cover RAM: 110M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64M 	chunk_size: 128M 	num_reg: 8  	lose cover RAM: 110M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64M 	chunk_size: 256M 	num_reg: 8  	lose cover RAM: 110M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64M 	chunk_size: 512M 	num_reg: 8  	lose cover RAM: 110M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64M 	chunk_size: 1G 	num_reg: 8  	lose cover RAM: 110M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64M 	chunk_size: 2G 	num_reg: 9  	lose cover RAM: 110M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128M 	chunk_size: 128M 	num_reg: 8  	lose cover RAM: 174M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128M 	chunk_size: 256M 	num_reg: 8  	lose cover RAM: 174M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128M 	chunk_size: 512M 	num_reg: 8  	lose cover RAM: 174M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128M 	chunk_size: 1G 	num_reg: 8  	lose cover RAM: 174M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128M 	chunk_size: 2G 	num_reg: 9  	lose cover RAM: 174M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256M 	chunk_size: 256M 	num_reg: 6  	lose cover RAM: 430M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256M 	chunk_size: 512M 	num_reg: 8  	lose cover RAM: 430M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256M 	chunk_size: 1G 	num_reg: 8  	lose cover RAM: 430M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256M 	chunk_size: 2G 	num_reg: 9  	lose cover RAM: 430M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512M 	chunk_size: 512M 	num_reg: 4  	lose cover RAM: 942M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512M 	chunk_size: 1G 	num_reg: 4  	lose cover RAM: 942M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512M 	chunk_size: 2G 	num_reg: 4  	lose cover RAM: 942M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1G 	chunk_size: 1G 	num_reg: 4  	lose cover RAM: 942M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1G 	chunk_size: 2G 	num_reg: 4  	lose cover RAM: 942M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2G 	chunk_size: 2G 	num_reg: 3  	lose cover RAM: 1966M

[    0.000000] mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value

[    0.000000] please specify mtrr_gran_size/mtrr_chunk_size

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 00000000db800000 - 0000000100000000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xdb000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000fd7e0] fd7e0

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000098000] 98000 size 20480

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000db000000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00db000000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to db000000 @ 1fffb000-20000000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-000000041f600000

[    0.000000]  0100000000 - 041f600000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 41f600000 @ d91b2000-d91c4000

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: 369be000 - 374d7000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000d9ac3000 00024 (v02 ALASKA)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000d9ac3070 0005C (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000d9acd8f0 000F4 (v04 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000d9ac3160 0A789 (v02 ALASKA    A M I 00000012 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000d9ae1f80 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000d9acd9e8 00092 (v03 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000d9acda80 0003C (v01                 01072009 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000d9acdac0 00038 (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI. 00000005)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000d9acdaf8 0036D (v01 SataRe SataTabl 00001000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000d9acde68 009AA (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000d9ace818 00A92 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000041f600000

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000041f600000

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [000000041f5ec000 - 000000041f5fffff]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea00107fffff] PMD -> [ffff88040ec00000-ffff88041ebfffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x0041f600

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[8] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x00020000

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00020200 -> 0x00040004

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00040005 -> 0x000d9432

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000da2b1 -> 0x000da2b2

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000da2f5 -> 0x000dac7f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000dafd7 -> 0x000db000

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x0041f600

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 4166004

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 11 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3908 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 16320 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 871461 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 51160 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 3223080 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x06] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x05] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x07] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 8 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000020000000 - 0000000020200000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000040004000 - 0000000040005000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000d9432000 - 00000000d99b6000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000d99b6000 - 00000000d99b7000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000d99b7000 - 00000000d9ae3000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000d9ae3000 - 00000000da2b1000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000da2b2000 - 00000000da2f5000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000dac7f000 - 00000000dafd7000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000db000000 - 00000000db800000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000db800000 - 00000000dfa00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000dfa00000 - 00000000f8000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000f8000000 - 00000000fc000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fc000000 - 00000000fec00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fec01000 - 00000000fed00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed04000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed04000 - 00000000fed1c000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fee00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee01000 - 00000000ff000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at dfa00000 (gap: dfa00000:18600000)

[    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:256 nr_cpumask_bits:256 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 28 pages/cpu @ffff88041f200000 s82560 r8192 d23936 u262144

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s82560 r8192 d23936 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 4098449

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/isolinux/rescue64 docache

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] xsave/xrstor: enabled xstate_bv 0x7, cntxt size 0x340

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Memory: 16092048k/17291264k available (6725k kernel code, 627248k absent, 571968k reserved, 6461k data, 7576k init)

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=15, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] 	RCU dyntick-idle grace-period acceleration is enabled.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:16640 nr_irqs:744 16

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] allocated 134217728 bytes of page_cgroup

[    0.000000] please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if you don't want memory cgroups

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.001000] Detected 3503.708 MHz processor.

[    0.000002] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 7007.41 BogoMIPS (lpj=3503708)

[    0.000006] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000017] init_memory_mapping: 00000000db800000-00000000dfa00000

[    0.000020]  00db800000 - 00dfa00000 page 2M

[    0.033188] Security Framework initialized

[    0.033194] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.

[    0.033979] Dentry cache hash table entries: 2097152 (order: 12, 16777216 bytes)

[    0.037032] Inode-cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.038284] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.038361] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.038364] Initializing cgroup subsys memory

[    0.038373] Initializing cgroup subsys devices

[    0.038375] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.038377] Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls

[    0.038379] Initializing cgroup subsys blkio

[    0.038383] Initializing cgroup subsys perf_event

[    0.038404] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.038406] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.038410] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'

[    0.038411] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)

[    0.038665] mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

[    0.038674] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.038682] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.039477] ACPI: Core revision 20110623

[    0.047790] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.057785] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz stepping 09

[    0.159013] Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, generic architected perfmon, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.159018] ... version:                3

[    0.159020] ... bit width:              48

[    0.159021] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.159023] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.159025] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.159026] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.159028] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

[    0.159125] NMI watchdog enabled, takes one hw-pmu counter.

[    0.159174] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1

[    0.159176] smpboot cpu 1: start_ip = 98000

[    0.250311] NMI watchdog enabled, takes one hw-pmu counter.

[    0.250366]  #2

[    0.250367] smpboot cpu 2: start_ip = 98000

[    0.341199] NMI watchdog enabled, takes one hw-pmu counter.

[    0.341251]  #3

[    0.341252] smpboot cpu 3: start_ip = 98000

[    0.432083] NMI watchdog enabled, takes one hw-pmu counter.

[    0.432134]  #4

[    0.432135] smpboot cpu 4: start_ip = 98000

[    0.523033] NMI watchdog enabled, takes one hw-pmu counter.

[    0.523095]  #5

[    0.523096] smpboot cpu 5: start_ip = 98000

[    0.613931] NMI watchdog enabled, takes one hw-pmu counter.

[    0.613987]  #6

[    0.613988] smpboot cpu 6: start_ip = 98000

[    0.704822] NMI watchdog enabled, takes one hw-pmu counter.

[    0.704875]  #7 Ok.

[    0.704876] smpboot cpu 7: start_ip = 98000

[    0.795710] NMI watchdog enabled, takes one hw-pmu counter.

[    0.795731] Brought up 8 CPUs

[    0.795733] Total of 8 processors activated (56054.72 BogoMIPS).

[    0.801819] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.801898] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region at d99b7000 (1228800 bytes)

[    0.801911] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region at da2b2000 (274432 bytes)

[    0.802387] atomic64 test passed for x86-64 platform with CX8 and with SSE

[    0.802414] RTC time:  4:31:11, date: 11/30/12

[    0.802434] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.802527] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.802530] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.802570] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)

[    0.802574] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.809020] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.809629] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.809666] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.809668] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.809670] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.809672] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.810666] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.811729] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.816651] ACPI: SSDT 00000000d9958018 0083B (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.816903] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.816905] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 0083B (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.819536] ACPI: SSDT 00000000d9959a98 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.819803] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.819805] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.822451] ACPI: SSDT 00000000d9965c18 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.822696] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.822698] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.826091] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.826095] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.826109] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.829736] ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (off)

[    0.829783] ACPI: Power Resource [FN01] (off)

[    0.829828] ACPI: Power Resource [FN02] (off)

[    0.829872] ACPI: Power Resource [FN03] (off)

[    0.829920] ACPI: Power Resource [FN04] (off)

[    0.830202] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.830204] HEST: Table not found.

[    0.830207] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.830414] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3e])

[    0.830711] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.830713] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.830716] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.830718] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    0.830721] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.830725] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.830727] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

[    0.830730] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.830738] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0150] type 0 class 0x000600

[    0.830764] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:0162] type 0 class 0x000300

[    0.830771] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7400000-0xf77fffff 64bit]

[    0.830776] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.830779] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 20: [io  0xf000-0xf03f]

[    0.830818] pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:1e31] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.830838] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c0ffff 64bit]

[    0.830903] pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.830906] pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# disabled

[    0.830924] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:1e3a] type 0 class 0x000780

[    0.830944] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c1a000-0xf7c1a00f 64bit]

[    0.831012] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.831015] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# disabled

[    0.831042] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:1e2d] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.831060] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c18000-0xf7c183ff]

[    0.831143] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.831146] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# disabled

[    0.831166] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:1e20] type 0 class 0x000403

[    0.831179] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c10000-0xf7c13fff 64bit]

[    0.831241] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.831243] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.831261] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:1e10] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.831333] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.831336] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.831361] pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:1e16] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.831433] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.831436] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.831457] pci 0000:00:1c.4: [8086:1e18] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.831529] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.831532] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

[    0.831551] pci 0000:00:1c.5: [8086:244e] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.831625] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.831628] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# disabled

[    0.831647] pci 0000:00:1c.6: [8086:1e1c] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.831719] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.831723] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PME# disabled

[    0.831743] pci 0000:00:1c.7: [8086:1e1e] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.831815] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.831818] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PME# disabled

[    0.831841] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:1e26] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.831860] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c17000-0xf7c173ff]

[    0.831942] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.831945] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# disabled

[    0.831965] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:1e44] type 0 class 0x000601

[    0.832079] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:1e02] type 0 class 0x000106

[    0.832095] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0xf0b0-0xf0b7]

[    0.832102] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0xf0a0-0xf0a3]

[    0.832108] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0xf090-0xf097]

[    0.832115] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0xf080-0xf083]

[    0.832121] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xf060-0xf07f]

[    0.832127] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xf7c16000-0xf7c167ff]

[    0.832167] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.832169] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.832182] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:1e22] type 0 class 0x000c05

[    0.832195] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c15000-0xf7c150ff 64bit]

[    0.832214] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0xf040-0xf05f]

[    0.832275] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.832346] pci 0000:02:00.0: [1814:0781] type 0 class 0x000280

[    0.832364] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7b00000-0xf7b0ffff]

[    0.832496] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot

[    0.832500] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.834362] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.834371] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf7b00000-0xf7bfffff]

[    0.834448] pci 0000:03:00.0: [1106:3432] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.834464] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7a00fff]

[    0.834582] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.834586] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.836356] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.836365] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7afffff]

[    0.836447] pci 0000:04:00.0: [8086:244e] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.836601] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.836602] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.836608] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.836630] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 04-05] (subtractive decode)

[    0.836640] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.836642] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.836643] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.836644] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.836646] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.836647] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff] (subtractive decode

----------

## Hyper_Eye

Did you ever resolve this issue? I have a GA-Z77X-UD5H and I am experiencing instability when X is running. I haven't had a shutdown but my network comm is really slow and seems to stall, the graphics freeze up from time to time, and game performance is really low. This is with the proprietary nvidia drivers installed. I also have the ACPI errors in my messages log but I don't know if they are related to the problems that are occurring. If you have any further information I would appreciate it.

----------

## lesha_n

Hyper_Eye, 

The problem somehow dissolved, I have not had a crash in about a month now. I am not at all sure what was the cause of it and what seems to have fixed it. I was doing regular system updates and compiling new kernels in various ways (from scratch, using seeds (http://kernel-seeds.org/). The last frew weer compiled from scratch, I think, like the 2.7.6 I am running now.

As far as graphics, I am puzzled - how can you run nvidia drivers on this motheboard?! Isn't the built-in graphics processor Intel?

ACPI messages - I still have them, same as before more or less (see the first post), but they do not seem to affect system stability.

Hope this helps,

Aleksey

 *Hyper_Eye wrote:*   

> Did you ever resolve this issue? I have a GA-Z77X-UD5H and I am experiencing instability when X is running. I haven't had a shutdown but my network comm is really slow and seems to stall, the graphics freeze up from time to time, and game performance is really low. This is with the proprietary nvidia drivers installed. I also have the ACPI errors in my messages log but I don't know if they are related to the problems that are occurring. If you have any further information I would appreciate it.

 

----------

## Hyper_Eye

The Intel CPU does have Intel graphics integrated on it but they are disabled when you install a video card into one of the PCI-E slots. Since I am gaming on this machine I never intended to use the Intel graphics. I have an EVGA Geforce 670+ 4GB card installed.

The stability issues seem to have subsided. I changed a few kernel settings but I'm not sure what resolved it. The system seems pretty rock solid at the moment.

----------

